# LOTS of good info for newbies here



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't remember where I got this, but I found a shortcut to this on my desktop. It's a really great summary of growing aquatic plants.

http://marge.phys.washington.edu/~erik/plants.txt


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Thats on the Krib www.thekrib.com 

There is a lot of good info there, but it was written well over ten years ago, and unfortunetly much of the information is out dated now.


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah, some stuff didn't seem too pertinent, but still a god overview I think.


----------

